# BIG! LARGE! Tractor auction Wannaska MN, Sept. 2, 2004



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Lots of tractors including stuff from the 1940's and 1950's. Here is a link:

http://www.farmauctionguide.com/cgi-bin/steffes.cgi?sec=v&type=c&id=steffes&anum=1090959372


----------

